# Purple Solar LED String Lights



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I've put up a few strings of these and really like them, the purple color is intense and they have 8 different modes from blinking, to chase, pulse, etc. I've had white ones in the back yard since last Christmas, still work great. Highly recommend, just wish they also came in orange color. 
From Amazon:
8 Modes Solar String Light, 72ft 200 LED Fairy Waterproof Outdoor Decorative Lights for Home, Garden, Patio, Yard, Christmas Tree, Parties (purple)


----------

